# wiring diagram assistance needed



## r2schulte (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello, new to the forum. Would appreciate assistance with the attached lighting and outlet schematic (pdf). For now, i am only concentrating on the appropriate wiring diagram for the items highlighted in yellow on diagram. Essentially the circuit is comprised of 2 3 way dimmer switches, 6 recessed can lights (using a 50watt par 30 bulb in each fixture), and 5 duplex outlets. Power would come in to this circuit via 12/2 on the east side of the diagram into the first 3 way dimmer switch, then proceed onto the outlets and fixtures from there. Confused as to where to use 12/2 & 12/3 wire respectively. Any help or insight is appreciated greatly. 15 amp circuit planned, should be well under 80% max circuit capacity even if all outlets in use pulling up to 1.5 amps each. 

Anyway, if possible to look at diagram and let me know, i would appreciate it! my email is r2schulte at yahoo if i can email this diagram direct to you in ms visio format! thanks


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Please go to the DIY forum, you clearly are not an electrical professional.


----------



## r2schulte (Oct 24, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Please go to the DIY forum, you clearly are not an electrical professional.


 
no problem. didn't realize it was a members only forum. I innocently figured if i had an electrical question, i would ask electricians. Honestly didn't mean to upset anyone. 

Appreciate your time. I am assuming i run 12/2 off the first 3 way switch to the first duplex receptacle and then 12/2 to each outlet thereafter in the chain terminating at the outlet on the north wall. then also from the first 3 way switch run 12/3 between that switch and the other 3 way switch. Then finally run 12/2 from the first 3 way switch to the first recessed can light and then 12/2 daisy chain the other 5 recessed cans. 

Again, didn't want to upset you, just looking for assistance. Thanks so much and have an awesome weekend!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

r2schulte said:


> no problem. didn't realize it was a members only forum. I innocently figured if i had an electrical question, i would ask electricians. Honestly didn't mean to upset anyone.
> 
> Appreciate your time. I am assuming i run 12/2 off the first 3 way switch to the first duplex receptacle and then 12/2 to each outlet thereafter in the chain terminating at the outlet on the north wall. then also from the first 3 way switch run 12/3 between that switch and the other 3 way switch. Then finally run 12/2 from the first 3 way switch to the first recessed can light and then 12/2 daisy chain the other 5 recessed cans.
> 
> Again, didn't want to upset you, just looking for assistance. Thanks so much and have an awesome weekend!


 
I could ask my son for you but he's still at Pop Warner practice.


----------



## r2schulte (Oct 24, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I could ask my son for you but he's still at Pop Warner practice.


 
man, i honestly don't get the internet tough guy routine. i was asking a question man. if you didn't want to answer, you didn't have to post. seriously man. trying to save money by doing the wiring myself. will clearly have an experience electrician such as yourself hook up to bus bar and wire switches. i am sorry if trying to save a little money and educate myself at the same time is not acceptable to you. 

when your son returns from practice, if he would be so kind as to answer my question, i would appreciate it. in teh interim, thank you.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

r2schulte said:


> man, i honestly don't get the internet tough guy routine. i was asking a question man. if you didn't want to answer, you didn't have to post. seriously man. trying to save money by doing the wiring myself. will clearly have an experience electrician such as yourself hook up to bus bar and wire switches. i am sorry if trying to save a little money and educate myself at the same time is not acceptable to you.
> 
> when your son returns from practice, if he would be so kind as to answer my question, i would appreciate it. in teh interim, thank you.


ElectricianTalk.com is for electrical professionals only! DIY homeowners should register at: *DIY Chatroom*
*Please Enter your electrical related field/trade in the text box below.* 
ElectricianTalk.com is for electrical professionals only! DIY homeowners should register at: *DIY Chatroom*
*Please Enter your electrical related field/trade in the text box below.* 

No internet tough guy routine, this just isn't a DIY site, I just asked you to go to one. You signed up for this forum and failed to read the the rules.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

r2schulte said:


> no problem. didn't realize it was a members only forum. I innocently figured if i had an electrical question, i would ask electricians. Honestly didn't mean to upset anyone.
> 
> Appreciate your time. I am assuming i run 12/2 off the first 3 way switch to the first duplex receptacle and then 12/2 to each outlet thereafter in the chain terminating at the outlet on the north wall. then also from the first 3 way switch run 12/3 between that switch and the other 3 way switch. Then finally run 12/2 from the first 3 way switch to the first recessed can light and then 12/2 daisy chain the other 5 recessed cans.
> 
> Again, didn't want to upset you, just looking for assistance. Thanks so much and have an awesome weekend!


 we do this for a living (putting food on our table)why would we tell you how to do it for free?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

r2schulte said:


> Hello, new to the forum. Would appreciate assistance with the attached lighting and outlet schematic (pdf). For now, i am only concentrating on the appropriate wiring diagram for the items highlighted in yellow on diagram. Essentially the circuit is comprised of 2 3 way dimmer switches, 6 recessed can lights (using a 50watt par 30 bulb in each fixture), and 5 duplex outlets. Power would come in to this circuit via 12/2 on the east side of the diagram into the first 3 way dimmer switch, then proceed onto the outlets and fixtures from there. Confused as to where to use 12/2 & 12/3 wire respectively. Any help or insight is appreciated greatly. 15 amp circuit planned, should be well under 80% max circuit capacity even if all outlets in use pulling up to 1.5 amps each.
> 
> Anyway, if possible to look at diagram and let me know, i would appreciate it! my email is r2schulte at yahoo if i can email this diagram direct to you in ms visio format! thanks


Hire a licensed electricition. He'll know what to do.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> No internet tough guy routine, this just isn't a DIY site, I just asked you to go to one. You signed up for this forum and failed to read the the rules.


He didn't fail to read them, he just didn't think they applied to him since he needed help. 
He even answer the trade relation question "renovation" like somehow this was an acceptable answer.


----------

